# Goat selfie



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

This is a goat selfie I took last night. These are our newest twins. They were born at 8pm. They are really small and weak. It took me over an hour to get them to stand and this was my celebratory selfie. This was the first time I got them both to stand at the same time.

I hung out with them all night and they are doing much better now. Unfortunately I had to go to work on 3 1/2 hours of sleep.

We haven't named them yet. The goats are my boys. I am just the helper that gets the night and early morning shift.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Good job getting them through the night. Love their faces!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh they are cute!! Hope they are doing good today!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

They are still doing great. Very active and friendly.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Cute! Glad they're doing well.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

congrats, loverly kids


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! Glad to hear they are doing great and are active!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Here is an updated picture of them in the dog igloo.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a sweet family! Congratulations! Mama looks like she is smiling!


----------

